# Raw Food and Travel



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

For those that travel and feed raw (pre-made) in our case how do you deal with this while traveling? We will be traveling to agility trials over the long weekends and won't be able to keep her food frozen. 

I tried going back to freeze dried raw (Stella & Chewys) and her digestive system just can't handle it. Any suggestions are most welcome!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

You could try something like this battery powered cooler that plugs into the car, and if you pack it right before you leave, even if it doesn't stay solid frozen I think it should be kept cool enough to be fine for a couple of days...


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I agree with the cooler idea if your dog can't handle the freeze dried food, although, have you tried freeze dried food by the same brand as your frozen? Usually ingredients are similar if not the same. The frozen food need not stay frozen, just cold.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Pack what will stay good in a cooler and feed dehydrated raw, Honest Kitchen, the rest of the time.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Wild Kitten said:


> You could try something like this battery powered cooler that plugs into the car, and if you pack it right before you leave, even if it doesn't stay solid frozen I think it should be kept cool enough to be fine for a couple of days...


A great idea but don't leave it running too long when you leave your car.....or you may be walking home!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Dry ice might work, if you can get it where you are. I have to have frozen things shipped to me occasionally, and it is always packed with dry ice. When I've used it in a regular cooler, I put dry ice then a layer of regular ice because I was using it for refrigerated items. It kept the regular ice frozen for a loooong time. If you don't put the regular ice, everything freezes solid.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

are there any solar-powered coolers - where you could place the solar panels on the car roof and run lines to the cooler so you don't have to drain your auto battery power?


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

patk said:


> are there any solar-powered coolers - where you could place the solar panels on the car roof and run lines to the cooler so you don't have to drain your auto battery power?


I would think this unlikely as the power required for a compressor (in a fridge) is pretty high so the solar cells needed would need to be large/expensive.
But I live in England where the sun hides most of the time.....do maybe they do exist....just not here! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the suggestions. We have very slowly introduced the freeze dried raw again and the problems seem to have resolved by adding a little pumpkin and/or probiotics  So thankful for this as i was concerned about keeping the frozen prepared raw at the appropriate temperature.


----------

